# An upsetting Dream



## luvmypets (Jan 8, 2015)

I thought I would share a dream I had last night...

So I was in my room with our ewe, and she started grunting. I realized she was lambing, but before I could do anything she had a miscarriage  it was a small white lamb about the size of a soccerball.

I woke up and I felt awful. Its like we only have one ewe left so if something happened our lambing season is over..


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm sorry, that sounds like a bad anxiety dream


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks, I do have anxiety sometimes... I mean everyone does. But I just got off of break so Im extra stressed.. Thanks for the support


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 8, 2015)

sorry  and  that everything turns out just fine!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2015)

Sometimes when we have too much on our mind and we are worried, sometimes even excited about something it can cause those kinds of things. Still never pleasant because then our tendency is to worry more.
Sometimes we need to take a deep breathe, realize what we can and can't do and then release it and trust God. 
Praying for peace for you.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind replies


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 8, 2015)

It's natural to worry..   and I'm sure everything will be alright.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 9, 2015)

It won't happen.....I've never a known a dream, or a nightmare for that matter, come true. You are just getting too anxious.....soon all your fears will be a lively (if gooey) bundle of joy.

Last year we had the first 10 of 12 lambs all aborted /born dead due to a variety of reasons and that was truly awful....but things came right in the end.

This year I have major ear problems (2.5 months of ear pain/deafness/extreme tinnitus etc which has left me awaiting surgery which has no guarantee of being successful) and my ewes are being scanned this weekend. I'm hoping I'll be ready for lambing!

So.....Southern by choice....I agree entirely with you.....and norseofcourse. I'm sure all will be well....ABSOLUTELY sure.


----------



## Godsgrl (Jan 9, 2015)

Sheepshape said:


> It won't happen.....I've never a known a dream, or a nightmare for that matter, come true. You are just getting too anxious.....soon all your fears will be a lively (if gooey) bundle of joy.
> 
> Last year we had the first 10 of 12 lambs all aborted /born dead due to a variety of reasons and that was truly awful....but things came right in the end.
> 
> ...


I have definitely had dreams that came true before, it's really strange. That said, I'm sure it's just your anxiety coming through for your upcoming lambing season. Wishing you the best outcome this year.


----------

